# Oven & Water Heater Questions



## tex_toby (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello fellow Outbackers - I bought a 2005 Outback 21RS last summer and have had it out 7 or 8 times. This is my first true camper as I upgraded from a pretty basic popup. Wow, what a difference!







At any rate, most of the gadgets are new to me and I have a couple of questions. I've yet to fire up my oven as there is a strange piece dangling inside there that I need help identifying (see pic). Is this normal? What is it and what should I do with it? I'd like to use my oven, but want to make sure it's safe to do so.

Also, I need to buy a new hot water heater drain plug. Mine is plastic and it looks like the previous owner mangled it with a pair of pliers getting it in and out. It has a slow drip just because it won't properly seal anymore. Is this a generic part? Anybody know of somewhere online I could order one? Can you replace it with a metal one?

I appreciate your support and thanks for helping this new guy with silly questions!

tex


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That piece is the thermostat bulb and it should be clipped to the back of the oven, on the bottom lip were it vents out the back.

The plug is generic and can be replaced with a PVC plug from your local home supply store. I would not recommend a metal plug in that application.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I found a solid brass drain plug at my local rv store that has a petcock in it, makes for easy winterizing.


----------



## tex_toby (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you both for the info.


----------

